# fable 2 is free to D/L on xbox live



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

heads up :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks for that

was a great game that i wouldnt mind playing again


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks fella


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I only bought this a while back


----------



## Coupe-De-Do! (May 20, 2006)

If I remember right this is not the full game. They have split the game into three.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dam and no xbox to download it any more


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I was contemplating on buying this a couple of weeks ago, but couldn't be ar$ed at the time as I'm still playing GTA IV.

Thanks for the heads-up though - it's now installed on the Xbox, and I've just had a brief playing....looks good :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks, son No1 is downloading as I reply. Although it still asks for £19.99!!!!!!


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Cheers for the heads up mate, free is my fave price


----------



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

BuHU!

Here in Denmark it comes up Free, but then says "Not available in your region!"


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I think it is only one of the parts that they split it up to because the free file was 1.89GB and the £20 game was about 6-7GB.
Anyway, still worth having, Thanks!


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice one for the tip!


----------



## jason2_uk (Apr 8, 2010)

was thinking a full free game would be too good to be true!


----------

